# When and how to choose mom



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 1, 2006)

I am wanting to get clones off my best plant.  But i am not sure how you determine which is best, do you just have to wait and smoke it or are there signs that one is going to be more potent than others.  I already know the basic techniques of cloning i was just wondering on how to pick out a good one early.  Should i just take clones off each plant and mark where they came from and decide which batch is best after harvest, or is there a better way?  thanks


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 1, 2006)

rebelwithoutacause said:
			
		

> I am wanting to get clones off my best plant. But i am not sure how you determine which is best, do you just have to wait and smoke it or are there signs that one is going to be more potent than others. I already know the basic techniques of cloning i was just wondering on how to pick out a good one early. Should i just take clones off each plant and mark where they came from and decide which batch is best after harvest, or is there a better way? thanks


Hey Rebel, I take cuttings from my all around best growing, healthiest, fastest growing plant, about two weeks prior to putting the crop into flower. If you're only looking for 2 - 4 cuttings, that many healthy tips are a good sacrifice for the cause. Cause you want more Bud!

Get one of the aeroponic mister/cloner machines and root those cuttings. Then take the resulting clones and let them be your next crop.

Good luck to you.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 1, 2006)

So if the plants are healthy and fast growing it means they will be potent?


----------



## massproducer (Mar 1, 2006)

rebelwithoutacause said:
			
		

> So if the plants are healthy and fast growing it means they will be potent?


 
not necessarily, that will be determined by genetics and your enviroment, but as stoney said you want to take your clones from your best ladies in the garden, because if you take them from unhealthy moms, you are starting at a disadvantage. There is no real way to look at a vegging plant and tell that it is going to be potent, without knowing the genetics.

With that said if you know that you have good genetics and you have taken cuttings from a healthy mom, then you are your way to a nice grow. I hope that this helps some.

You will have to take the clones and flower and smoke either the mums or the clones to determine which plants have the high you are looking for.  

I like to keep my moms vegging indefinately, and flower the clones to keep everything uniform, but other keep the clones and flower the moms, but something will have to be flowered.  Just remember to keep everything labeled so you know what clones come from what mums.


----------

